# Levi in trouble



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Yeah, that's not good. What does he do when he finds her?
Sorry I'm not able to offer and advise other than what I might do. I'm new to dogs altogether. Following...


----------



## nikijack (Dec 8, 2020)

I drag Levi away. It's not easy. He's very strong. He just wants to meet her. She's one of the local crazy ladies.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Could you just try and avoid her?

Basil and I saw a guy with a knife on our walk yesterday. He was ~20 yards away on a church grass yard. I think he was grounds maintance. Regardless, I had Basil do a quick sit, then click, and then we 180 degree turned and walked the other way.

Do I really need to test if he's friendly? No, not today.


----------



## nikijack (Dec 8, 2020)

I do believe she was waiting for me, hiding in the bushes, with her video camera at the ready. We left as soon as possible, but Levi gets out of control. Mary likes to call the police. If the police shoot Levi, they'll have to shoot me also.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

That’s really weird. I do want my dogs to let me know there’s people hiding in bushes, so I’m not sure she has much of a case…


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I vote for calling the police before she does to report a mentally unstable woman stalking people hiding in bushes.


----------



## nikijack (Dec 8, 2020)

This is Mary, who has threatened to call the police twice, and once threw my chicken, in a plastic bag, on the ground. I want a copy of the video. I might leave a note in her mailbox.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

nikijack said:


> This is Mary, who has threatened to call the police twice, and once threw my chicken, in a plastic bag, on the ground. I want a copy of the video. I might leave a note in her mailbox.


Mary sounds like a person with serious mental health issues. How did she manage to gert one of your chickens? Why wasn't she reported for animal cruelty for what happened to your bird? Laws vary from place to place but in New York that is worthy of reporting to the SPCA and police.

I would not be holding my breath on her giving you a copy of the video.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

You don’t need the video to show your trainer. Reactivity is very common, and I don’t know many dogs who _wouldn’t_ react to someone popping out of the bushes. Eek!

Reactivity can be triggered by fearfulness, aggression, or frustration. If Levi’s primary motivator is the desire to play, I suspect he’s feeling very frustrated by the limits of his leash.

What sort of exercises does your trainer have you working on with Levi?


----------



## kammys_mom (May 27, 2021)

nikijack said:


> Levi is reactive. He really just wants to play, but he scares people. Yesterday we went for our walk, and Mary, the crazy troublemaker, was hiding in the bushes. Levi went nuts, trying to get to her. She video'd the whole session, I'm sure so she could call the cops about the vicious dog. I'd like a copy of the video to send to Levi's trainer.


honestly, I think you would be doing you, your boy and your family a disservice by training him not to give notice of someone hiding in the bushes.
The issue is with Mary and it seems that she may have some sort of mental illness. With that being said I am very cautious of calling police on individuals suffering with mental illness because things can go bad quickly. However, if she places you or your family at immediate risk do what you have to do.
if she does call the police don’t try to talk her down or get her to understand why your pup reacts the way he do to her. I think it would become clear to them very soon who has the issues and it won’t be your pup. That way the police will have a documented record of this.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

This is understandably very upsetting. I would not only be concerned for Levi but also feel the heaviness of expecting to deal with Mary in the future. How awful!

You might consider reaching out to local law enforcement and asking for ideas on how to handle this situation. It's really important, however, to get your motivation right before calling them. Do not call them with hopes of getting Mary in trouble or to prophylactically state your case; call them because you'd like to know your rights in regards to a neighbor dispute. Then state the bare actions that occurred as evenly as you can, e.g. 1) yesterday you took your dog for a walk, 2) she hid in the bushes, 3) she surprised* you and your dog, and 4) she videotaped the ensuing fracas. That's it. Don't call her names or guess her purpose in doing these things. If she has had other disputes in the past, that's fair game, but again stick to actions only.

It's likely that your only recourse is to avoid her in the future, but talking it over with officer will put your mind at ease and provide future record should something occur.

* How did she surprise you? Did she hide in the bushes or did she move?


----------



## nikijack (Dec 8, 2020)

The hen was lonely, all her mates had been killed. She wandered down to Mary's garage, Mary put her into a plastic bag, brought her to me, and threw her. She was gone the next day, maybe from a weasel, a hawk, or a person.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

She sounds both crazy and malicious. I know how scary my boys can look when they are excited and jumping. What do your local regulations say? In my town a dog could be a literal hell hound with glowing eyes and steaming nostrils. As long as I keep my hell hound on a leash and don't let him bite anyone unprovoked he can puff brimstone all he likes.


----------



## nikijack (Dec 8, 2020)

We're in the country, on a small lake. Unfortunately, we are surrounded by what we call "cityots".


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

nikijack said:


> The hen was lonely, all her mates had been killed. She wandered down to Mary's garage, Mary put her into a plastic bag, brought her to me, and threw her. She was gone the next day, maybe from a weasel, a hawk, or a person.


That is still inhumane treatment of the bird. There is no justification for such treatment in my book.


----------

